# Failed my COSC exam



## aattig (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I am looking for some good resources to study. I purchased and worked the practicum, but I am still needing improvement. What would you recommend?

Thanks

April


----------



## astephens (Sep 22, 2009)

*test*

why did you fail? how far is the practicum from the real test? did you buy the self study guide as well? what is your experience? i am taking the test next month, so you could see i am getting a bit nervous


----------



## aattig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm not sure what I missed. They just give you a pass/fail and what percentage were correct. I did purchase the practicum and it was helpful, but the test is more in depth (more codes per operative note). I have not had any formal training, but rather in office learning as I go for about two years. Hope this helps!


----------



## astephens (Sep 24, 2009)

how many sections does the test have?


----------



## michellelgrd (Sep 25, 2009)

i also just failed the cosc!!! i did pretty good on the practicum as well but am used to only coding for the finger to the elbow. i felt rushed for time and probably didnt read over the ops as good as i should have. it was very overwhelming. did u use any reference books?

there are practice test, however u have to pay for them but if u ask someone on this site who might already have it they might be able to fax or email it to u.
if u do get one, could u please forward to me as well, i will do the same

i am scheduled for the retake on 12/12/09 so i need to get to it

to answer u astephens the test was not in sections it was nothing but op reports and they give u choices of cpt & icd-9 codes to choose from however if u do not have a reference book that tells u which procedures are inclusive with the others ur gonna be in trouble
Good Luck!!!


----------



## michellelgrd (Oct 6, 2009)

what is your area of expertise as it pertains to ortho?

i believe i did the worst on the hip and spine because i code only for the shoulder to the fingers. maybe we could practice together if u have experience in the hip and spine or even the feet areas i can help u with the others


----------



## astephens (Oct 6, 2009)

I code everything but the spine or i should say as for the spine i only code for discographies and implant of pumps.i do have the coding companion from ingenix, i got the practicum and two years ago i got the self study guide.


----------



## michellelgrd (Oct 8, 2009)

is there an all in one coding companion? i have the upper ortho and i know they have a lower, but they only allow you one for the exam


----------



## mbort (Oct 8, 2009)

you can use both the upper and lower coding companions for the exam, I did


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 9, 2009)

*BOTH volumes of Ortho Coding Companion*

The official list of allowed / recommended references materials states specifically for the COSC  "Both volumes of the Coding Companion"

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## astephens (Oct 12, 2009)

my confirmation email says i am allowed to use both books, plus hcpc's, cpt and icd-9.  Mary, is there any advice you want to provide, i always value your opinion


----------



## mbort (Oct 12, 2009)

astephens said:


> my confirmation email says i am allowed to use both books, plus hcpc's, cpt and icd-9.  Mary, is there any advice you want to provide, i always value your opinion



make lots of notes on every empty page you can.  There are a couple of trick questions (or at least I thought so).   There were lots of names of procedures that you have to match up...IE Kidner, MBride, Chevron, Bankhart etc..write those down in your book if you dont know them by heart, there were even some I had NEVER heard of and I had 18 years of ortho before I took the test.  Study up on spines if you dont do them alot. That was the only difficult part of the test to me since I dont like spines and avoid them like the plague 

good luck!!!!


----------



## astephens (Oct 15, 2009)

what references where you using, did you buy the practicum?


----------



## mbort (Oct 15, 2009)

astephens said:


> what references where you using, did you buy the practicum?


no back then they still had the study guide and not the practicum so I made notes of things I new I would never remember in a pinch


----------



## dfryery (Oct 3, 2012)

*COSC Exam*

I recently failed the COSC.  Most of my exam was on the spine.  Our facility only does sports medicine.  At the 30 minute warning I had only completed half of the test.  Any tips on spine coding would be greatly appreciated.
Greatly depressed


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Oct 10, 2012)

This is the only exam I did not pass on the first try.  It was a witch!  What helped me was coding op reports for areas I hadn't worked with, thankfully redacted and donated by some fellow coders.  I have a strong background with spine, and that really wasn't an issue for me (although I still question the answer on one question!?!?!?).  I felt the practicum was very true to life compared to what I was coding and my other study resources.  What I found really helpful as well, was I took both coding companions and highlight differences in code choices, especially for things I may not have been as strong on.  I spent a lot of time reviewing these differences and found it very helpful the next time I took the exam.  I highlighted in yellow and then wrote notes in red, AND even tabbed certain areas for quick reference too.

Everyone works differently, but I found this plan was very beneficial to me.

Good luck!


----------



## fredcpc (Oct 16, 2012)

*COSC Prep*

I am planning to take the COSC and I just purchased the COSC Exam guide and practice test bundle.

 Is this test all op notes? I get that feeling from some of the comments here. I see that it has 150 question, does that mean 150 op notes? 

So writing in your Coding companions is Ok?


----------



## penny571@hotmail.com (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, I am sorry if I am hijacking your thread but I cant figure out how to make my own. I failed by 2 points on my COSC exam and I am rescheduled to take it right away again on Feb 16th. I bought the study guides and practice tests, they were helpful in general but not helpful for preparing me for the tests. My exam was just about all op notes, necks, backs, feet. I have also purchased from another site practice tests, but they dont look very through either. I think I got ripped off on that one. Also the dx codes were brutal. I mean really, in real life we don't need to figure out codes in 2.5 minutes. I have been doing ortho coding for about 4-5 years, so it's still sort of new to me, but that said I really thought I would pass the exam. I just dont know what else to study at this point. I finished in time and considered going back to read some of the ones I wasn't sure about, but at that point my brain was fried. I found that I became confused and all the op notes started running into each other so when I was looking at the codes I got confused as to what note I was coding. They say do the easiest first, but why not do the easiest last? I am going back into the exam believing I will pass. I just wish they gave rationals on the test like they do practice so I can learn from my mistakes.


----------



## kagal0816@verizon.net (Feb 4, 2013)

*Cosc exam*

Hey Penny - Please drop me an email at kagal0816@verizon.net.  I think that I might have information/material that could be helpful.  

I am also scheduled to take the COSC.

Take Care, Karen


----------



## pwebbabshire@cox.net (Jan 14, 2021)

I was told by AAPX rhat I cannot use the Ortho Coding guide books Volumns 1 & 2 for the exam. How do we check bundling issues?


----------

